# New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model



## AKPassat (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, I am a new member here and my fiance and I are new to Volkswagens. We purchased a 2001 Passat 2.8l 4motion and I have no idea whether it's a b5 or b5.5, a GLS or GLX, no matter how much research I can't find any difining characteristics to determine either of these. All I have learned is there are certain body differences which mean only specific exterior parts will fit such as bumpers and grilles. How do I find out what my car is? VIN is WVWTH63B11P140122 if this helps. It's also full leather, heated front seats, power EVERYTHING, 5 spd auto with "tiptronic". It's the blue anthracite color which is the one thing I thought designating it a b5.5. It seems the color was at the half year. Not sure.
Also, I notice everywhere these cars should be reaching 20+ mpg. We seem to run 17 consistent and have to baby it like no other to get around 20 (city). Even highway we hardly run 22 or 24 mpg. 
A little about me:
My name is Josh and I live in Fairbanks, Alaska. I am a performance minded individual with mechanical ability and understanding. I previously owned a 2005.5 SRT-4 ACR and did many bolt on and electrical modifications confidently and comfortably. I sold it because I would prefer a rwd or awd. I love to modify our vehicles and take great pride in a job well done. I enjoy more of a "sleeper" set up. 
Ok, now for the "pride breaker".







I know absolutely nothing about my Passat. I love the car, it drives great, handles beautifully, it's been wonderful. I need to do a tune up and haven't even taken the time to find spark plugs (not that I can't, but I haven't a clue how tight the space is under all the plastic on top). It is in desperate need of an oil change and I don't know if it has an oil cooler or not (this determines which oil filter I need). I'm wondering if my fuel mileage may be due to a clogged fuel filter. It seems to run fine, doesn't sound like any major engine component. Transmission seems a bit... "laggy". It has 97000 miles.
I have been looking around and am considering some small performance upgrades. Cheap chip until I have the time to pull the ECU and have a quality chip installed, cold air intake (I have a filter for 3" piping, but haven't a clue what length/angle pipe or size of rubber cupplings to purchase in order to build my own), perhaps an exhaust. I'd like to replace the grille and am considering repainting the black skirting on the bottom of all the body pieces. 
Alright, there is plenty for me to learn, I'm ready for links to be posted, paragraphs to be written and, hopefully, many helpful tips to be shared. =D
Thanks in advance,
Josh

_Modified by AKPassat at 11:33 PM 11-2-2009_

_Modified by AKPassat at 2:13 AM 11-3-2009_

_Modified by AKPassat at 2:14 AM 11-3-2009_


_Modified by AKPassat at 7:08 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (AKPassat)*

If you have power seats wit driver's memory..you have GLX...if you have GLX its the V6 motor and you're in the right place. First off...if you're gonna be DIY on repairs and mods...spend the bucks to get a Bentley Manual...it will pay for itself the first couple of times you work on the car! Get the paper version..I have both and the paper one is way ezier to find stuff in than the CD! Plugs are straight forward..you pull the two top plastic covers, take out two screws holding the coolant tank on the drivers side to get access to rear plug on that bank. Get OEM stock plugs! NGK BKR 6 EKUB. With a 9 year old car, I'd think about changin the plug wires if they haven't been done...the V6 motor uses a 6 position coil pack, not individual packs on the plugs...so it has conventional plug wires....I got a set of Bosch lifetime wires off Amazon.com recently for $110 or so. Oil filter for V6 is VW part # 078115651 J...or equvilent by Mann or Meyle. DO NOT overfill oil (damage to cats) I put in 5 quarts, start car, check for leaks..then put belly pan back on and take it off my ramps and let it sit level for a few min..check oil again and you'll have to slowly add about 1/2-3/4 qt to get oil level up to top of cross hatched area of dipstick..that's where its supposed to be..not at the higher spot where stick narrows down. If you have trouble with oil leaks...change the PCV system..its a problem area on these motors...other trouble spots on Passats that I'd check regularly..outer CV boots..look for grease in wheelwells when you gas up...if you catch em right when they break you can reboot for $20..if you let em go..got to replace CV or get rebuilt axle..Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4Motion_in_the_Ocean (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (AKPassat)*

Josh,
I'm a VW newbie as well. I've also just acquired my first VW, a 2001 Passat GLX 4 Motion Wagon for $4000 + Tax tag title. $4600 out the door. It has 120k miles on it.
The car had a clean Carfax report and was in great cosmetic condition. 
The local VW/Audi dealer here in Naples, FL had a free multi point inspection so I took it in to them to tell me what it needed.
They came up with a shorter list than I expected:
Replace brake pads (Front & rear) $ 400








Replace brake fluid $150
Replace both outside Tie rod ends $306
Perform Coolant Flush $150
The two big jobs were:
Replace Valve Cover & Cam Adjuster Gaskets: $870








Replace Propshaft Seal: $385 
So far I've don the DIY thing for the brakes, tie rod ends, and brake fluid.
I just order the DIY valve cover gasket kit fro BlauParts.com http://www.blauparts.com/vw/vw...html  They even rent you the tool required for the cam tensioner.
I'm gunna tackle the VCG this weekend.
My biggest concern was the timing belt. The dealer told me that the belt had been changed at some point. Since there is no way of knowing when it was done, I will most likely perform that job in the not to distant future. (as my mechanical confidence and abilities improve)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4473975 
I'll let you know how I fare on the valve cover job..
Frank


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (4Motion_in_the_Ocean)*

Sent you an IM about VCG gasket repairs.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4Motion_in_the_Ocean (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (spitpilot)*

Rgr that on the PCV replacement. I saw a couple write ups on that. Looks relatively easy. Parts are around $65. Other than the plastic getting brittle, how can you tell if is bad?
Can it be cleaned?
The tech at the dealer told me that the timing belt had been replaced because it was not a factory belt. No idea as to when it had been done.
Where can I buy the 4mm vacuum hose material?
Thanks again..


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (4Motion_in_the_Ocean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4Motion_in_the_Ocean* »_Rgr that on the PCV replacement. I saw a couple write ups on that. Looks relatively easy. Parts are around $65. Other than the plastic getting brittle, how can you tell if is bad?
Can it be cleaned?
The tech at the dealer told me that the timing belt had been replaced because it was not a factory belt. No idea as to when it had been done.
Where can I buy the 4mm vacuum hose material?
Thanks again.. PCV system gets so brittle from engine heat (being right on top of motor for years) that you most probably won't be able to get hose couplers to let go of connections without breaking..mine did. Main hose/oil separator runs from rear of left VC to front of right VC across front of motor..just below power stteering pump....small hose to crank vent (down under throttle body..which is ez to remove..single clamp screw as I recall)...Don't disconnect anything from TB..just move TB up and towards the left fender a bit to get access to PCV hose connection) I cleaned the TB good while I had it out..you can get throttle plate to open to clean bore and back of plate by blocking gas pedal on floor and turning on ignition the DBW system will open throttle fory you..say "ahhhhhh"...to get a good scrubbing in there. The small vaccum hoses are 3mm I believe...I bought 2 meters from dealer..enuff to do all hoses. There is also a kit for the Kombi valves (new elbows and hard vaccum lines) and I'd replace those too...VW beefed up the connectors in the repair kit so you know they had issues with Kombi valve vaccum control...if you get vac leak there you'll get CEL with "air injection low flow"..and think its your air injection pump failing, when its just the Kombi's not opening right).


----------



## AKPassat (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (spitpilot)*

I do have a bit of an oil leak. I'll do a search for the write-ups. Also, my front left cv axle needs to be replaced. I didn't catch it in time. I was out of town while the fiance was driving it and that's when the boot broke. Hopefully that's not too difficult. Planning on doing it myself with a friend. We should have a lift which will make things a lot easier. 
Anyone know the bulb type/size for low beams and fogs? I have the projectors for both. I believe it's H7's for the lows and H3's for the fogs. Since it's dark the majority of the year (and going into winter now) I'd like to increase visability.


----------



## AKPassat (Nov 3, 2009)

So it seems I can't find anything on this forum yet. I did find some information on... Passatworld I think, that had some pictures and a how to on replacing some of the PCV system over top of the car, though someone posted and said there was another part running from the throttle body under the intake, his cracked and leaked onto the transmission then onto his exhaust. I think this is what I'll need to replace, though I wouldn't mind just replacing the whole system altogether. Any suggestions on where to purchase the necessary parts or what I should use to describe the specific ones I need? The nearest VW dealership is 370 miles away (in Anchorage), but there is an import shop up here that I know works on VW's. Perhaps I can pick the parts up there. I know some of the people there and might be able to save 10% off their charge.


----------



## 4Motion_in_the_Ocean (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (AKPassat)*

Here's where I got my PCV hose kit: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...3224/


----------



## 4Motion_in_the_Ocean (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (spitpilot)*

SpitPilot,
When you say "Don't disconnect anything from TB..just move TB up and towards the left fender a bit to get access to PCV hose connection."
TB= Throttle Body?
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (4Motion_in_the_Ocean)*

There are hoses and wires connecting to theThrottle Body (TB), don't remove any of them...all you need do to shift it over and get at the PCV hose connection on the back of the motor is to take out the hold down screw (allen as I reacall) and lift it up and over a few inches..I moved the coolant tank out of the way so I'd have room to rest TB there. That allows you do get down under where TB mounts and grab the hose connection (its one of those plastic ring type snap on connections..the ring will probably break off..you just pull off old hose and snap on new one, same as connections to the valve cover vents. As far as parts go...I know there were changes between my 2000 and later model B5 Passat V6's PCV system (no "suction pump")...as far as when those changes happened...VW dealer is best to tell you. I' d email Zeb @ 1stVWparts.com...(dealer in WA who sells discounted parts online) he's good..you give him your VIN # and ask "Please give me part #'s and prices to replace all parts in PCV system" and hill come back with exactly what you need at decent prices! He also found the "Kombi valve" vaccum line repair kit for me..I'd strongly reccomend gettin that and 2 meters of N-020353-5 (tiny vaccum hose that runs all over the engine) and replacing all this stuff at once. You need to pull off the "vaccum solenoid board" on top rear of motor to get at PCV connections under it..so makes sense to change all the little vaccum hoses..that are probably cracked and leakin under that cloth braid..while you have things apart. I took one afternoon to change all this stuff. Just take one of those little hoses off at a time so you get 'em all back exactly where they are supposed to connect. Also check the "one way valve" (little plastic cylinder connected in the tiny vaccum line system, mine was half blue/half white in color, others I've seen are blue/black) mine was cracked from engine heat...you might just want to order one along with other parts so you're covered. Shouldn't be too expensive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AKPassat (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for this wealth of information. It is much appreciated. 
Another question. How do I know if my Passat is a 5.5 or just a 5? I found a thread somewhere with pictures, but they were no longer available. =( Also, any information on the bulb type/size would be nice. ;-) 
Thanks!


_Modified by AKPassat at 12:48 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (AKPassat)*

5.5's have chrome strips on bumpers (and other changes I know not what) so if you see plain bumper covers..its a 5 if there are chrome accents..5.5.....Which bulbs do you need info on?.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bulb info from Bentley: (from 10/2000) High beam: H7, Low beam: H7...no info on fog lite bulb!










_Modified by spitpilot at 8:59 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## AKPassat (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

It has the chrome accents. Cool, so 5.5 it is. Now I can shop for a grille. >








Ya, from the sylvania site it said HID-D2S (I have projector housing for the lows and fogs) for lows and H7's for highs and H3's for fogs. Goin to try and order some up tonight. 
Thanks, again, very much for the help.

_Modified by AKPassat at 11:10 PM 11-5-2009_


_Modified by AKPassat at 11:13 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## AKPassat (Nov 3, 2009)

That email didn't work for me. =(


----------



## Fairbanks (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: New VW owner. 2001 Passat: A few questions on tune up and model (AKPassat)*

Josh,
My son, also in Fairbanks, just bought a 2001 Passat 2.8 GLX 4Motion.
If you look under the carpet in the trunk near the spare, there is an identification that tells you things like engine code, transmission type, along with the vin and others.
I just replaced the breather hose, that had been taped and patched together..
I'd like to know what you learn. Maybe we can share some knowledge.
Stacey


----------

